# For t Pickens questions



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Does it cost anything to go out there? I heard yesterday there wasn't any grass there. How's it looking now?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Its 8.50 they close at sunset i beleive the annual is 25. I was out there last week and the grass was bad but went to johnson beach this weekend and water was clear nothing floating around


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Also if u go to pickens early and the grass is bad u can go to johnson beach and jus show the guy your reciept and u dont have to pay


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

That's a hell of a drive from Ft. Pickens to Johnson's beach. 1/2 mile as a crow flies but a 2 hour car drive.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

FLbeachbum said:


> That's a hell of a drive from Ft. Pickens to Johnson's beach. 1/2 mile as a crow flies but a 2 hour car drive.


Idk about 2hours but yea its a pretty far distance prolly like an hour but hey if the bites on it would be worth it i guess


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

I was at Ft Pickens yesterday around 7pm and there was no grass.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone fish fort pickens today? If so how was the grass? Was AWFUL in navarre today


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I was out there tonight. Didn't see any grass at all. :thumbup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks dude gonna head out that way tomorrow and give it a go!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

johnf said:


> I was out there tonight. Didn't see any grass at all. :thumbup:


Any pomps in the cooler?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Any pomps in the cooler?


 
Nope, I had no idea what I was doing. I was joking with a buddy of mine about it. Last year I came to the beach with nothing. I went to walmart and got the wrong kind of rod, walked into a bait shop and spent $10. I walked down to the beach and tore the fish up. This year I brought $500 worth of tackle down after reading countless hours on here about reading the surf and tactics. I didn't catch a single fish on the beach.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

grass is a non factor over the weekend near pt pickens. 

there was some on the line half the time when you reeled in but not a big deal the way it was before.. the dude at the bait shop said if the wind is out of the north that will push the grass out, not sure if he is right as the wind was SW over the weekend


----------

